# Clapton Wire



## Petrus (15/6/17)

Guys , I am looking for the lowest GA clapton wire for coils to use on a mech? Ramp up time is very important. So I would prefer Ni80 wire, say 28Ga inner and 36-40 outer IF you can get. Thanks.


----------



## Naeem_M (15/6/17)

Hi bud

Why not check out Flapton Wire?
It's made by FlatWireUK

Provides great ramp up on mechs. I run FlatSixty Flaptons on my Druga and ICON and Recoil running on either of my mechs.

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/flatwireuk

Provides excellent flavour as well. 

Your other option would be to parallel your clapton with Ni80 24AWG I'd say so you have a staged heated coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (15/6/17)

@smilelykumeenit does a 28 or 30 inner with a 40 wrap

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/6/17)

Throat punch has some great high gauge ss316 wire at the moment. Really fantastic stuff


----------

